# Harbor freight tool cart



## alloy (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm killing some time today waiting for my fiancee and I went into Harbor freight.   I saw they had a tool cart on sale that had really good reviews and I need one for my machining center I bought.

Now I'm not usually  one to post about a product like this,  and I'm definitely not affiliated with Harbor at all.

This thing is really nice. Heavy construction,  has individual locks on each drawer, and 5" casters, pneumatic lid. Even has these cool holes on the side of the top to put screwdrivers or other stuff in.  Has a small shelf on the side for spray cans also. really was just looking but it's on sale for $189 and I'd made a few hundred on a transmission I sold last night so why not.
I'll try and put it together this weekend and if anyone is interested I'll post a follow up. They have 6 different colors,  I got a green one.









						30 in. 5 Drawer Mechanic's Cart, Green
					

30 in. 5 Drawer Lime Mechanic's Cart




					m.harborfreight.com


----------



## MarkDavis (Mar 8, 2019)

They are nice, next you will want the 44 inch rolling tool  cabinet too!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2019)

I got a blue one for my bicycle tools, great cart/box for the money.





I have one of their 44" mechanic boxes in my garage. Great boxes in my opinion and well made.


----------



## alloy (Mar 8, 2019)

The other boxes look really good, but I already have 3 roll away bottom boxes and 3 top boxes on them.  I still have a few drawers that aren't completely full for now.  But that could change at any time 

I just didn't want to have to clean out one of the other boxes for the VMC tooling so I got the cart.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 8, 2019)

Classic case of money burning hole in pocket


----------



## alloy (Mar 8, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Classic case of money burning hole in pocket




Your right


----------



## hman (Mar 8, 2019)

Did you also buy a pair of sun glasses?  Those green and yellow carts are bright!


----------



## alloy (Mar 8, 2019)

Didn't think of that.   Well..............I can always go back and get some.  

I still have more money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2019)

Those tool carts are really nice as are their other US General tool boxes. I have one from back when they only came in red & you could find coupons in machining or woodworking magazines for $150. Been thinking about getting a black one & giving the red one to my brother.

I added door edge guards to all the edges on the top & bottom compartments. Makes it a lot nicer. Can find the guards at any auto parts store.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 9, 2019)

That's not a bad box at all for the money . You can also get the lift up side tray for it if needed . We have them in at work , but they're  just a little too wide to get out to the lines . I do like the fact that they have the open bottoms to store larger tools . I push my little 30" x 16" Snap On cart to the lines , the thing is loaded , and she's leaning . Maybe after we clean the place up and straighten things out 1 or 6 will come my way .


----------



## cathead (Mar 9, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Classic case of money burning hole in pocket



Just wear horse blinders.....


----------

